# Concerns on letting lab retrieve in algae water



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wondering how concerned to be about running lab in algae tinted water? Anymore that tint is everywhere. Even in open lake.


----------



## Rigley (Jun 1, 2009)

slashbait said:


> Wondering how concerned to be about running lab in algae tinted water? Anymore that tint is everywhere. Even in open lake.


I was wondering the same thing??????


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

we never run ours in it hear about to many getting ill and or dyeing from it. Not worth the chance.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> we never run ours in it hear about to many getting ill and or dyeing from it. Not worth the chance.


That's a wise move ducknut141.
Blue algae can be fatal to otherwise perfectly healthy k9's.
We just had several of our ponds/lakes tested for this specific algae and lakes testing positive were shut down completely to all human/k9's alike.
Too...fish coming from blue algae infested waters should not be consumed.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

High probability they can get sick,wouldn't let my lab do it when she was still around.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve never let my labs swim in any water that I wouldn’t swim in myself.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

From the AKC:








Blue-Green Algae Poisoning in Dogs: Symptoms and Prevention


At least eight dogs have died after swimming in ponds. Likely, liver failure was brought on by ingesting water contaminated with toxic blue-green algae.




www.akc.org


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a place called DukesK9DashnSplash in Windham that has 2 pools you can rent and get your dog a good workout. They also have dock diving, frisbee and fast track competitions. It's a great facility and the owner and her helpers are the best.


----------



## Rigley (Jun 1, 2009)

what about during duck hunting season?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

never let my bird dogs in alge water, when duck season came in the water was cooler..and duck weed didnt bother my short hairs.


----------

